
Former software engineer Lives on a self-sufficient sailboat for 10 years - shadowprofile77
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lk83N2u1ZmY
======
pyman
I love travelling, meeting people, and learning about different cultures, but
I cannot relate to this story. Sailing is nice, but I couldn't self-isolate
for so long. Social interaction and physical connection with other humans is
important for me. Physically connecting with my friends, my family, my
colleagues, and my neighbours makes me very happy.

------
gotadollar
Missing-at-sea seven years ago...
[https://lwn.net/Articles/380038/](https://lwn.net/Articles/380038/)

------
emmelaich
Reminds me of @lutusp's story.

[https://www.arachnoid.com/sailbook/index.html](https://www.arachnoid.com/sailbook/index.html)

